# Embedded Pics: How Do?



## BlackMastodon (Feb 9, 2018)

So I think a lot of us used to use Photobucket and Imgr but recently they changed their policy so it doesn't show the embedded pics on other sits anymore (goodbye, old build threads in the Luthiery section).

The new forum has a better attachment system now so that's one way of doing it, but how do you guys embed pics in threads? I thought I could do it from my Google Photos library and just link them the same way but it wasn't working. Any advice?

I don't want to rely on third party hosts anymore, unless it's Dropbox or Google, so I'm curious if there's a better way to embed.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 15, 2018)

So what I did there is click "Upload a File" under the text box, then when it loads I clicked "Full Image" and it pasted the image in where my cursor was. Does that work for you?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 15, 2018)

depends on what it is. if it's a build thread then I use flickr or postimg for lots of pics. flickr is kind of slow and I prob wouldn't use it except for the fact that I can upload photos through the flickr app on my phone, and then edit em on my computer if I want, since they're already in my albums when I get home.


----------

